# Fishing partner needed



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Try Grindr


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

As far as your pole condition, I've read ( but not tried) that some guys bought large shrinkwrap and covered the pole with it.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm in Angleton. Skiffless for the first time in 10 years. Hit me up sometime.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Sublime said:


> I'm in Angleton. Skiffless for the first time in 10 years. Hit me up sometime.


No mo Spears?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> I'm in Angleton. Skiffless for the first time in 10 years. Hit me up sometime.


Whaaaaaat?!? We have still not fished. I’m usually making calls during the week to go on scouting trips...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

WillW said:


> No mo Spears?


No sir. Sold it last year. Find me a good used 4 x 4 round baler lol.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Whaaaaaat?!? We have still not fished. I’m usually making calls during the week to go on scouting trips...


I make it down to Yorktown every few weeks, was there last weekend. My contract with BASF ends at the end of June so I may have lots of free time after that lmao.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> I make it down to Yorktown every few weeks, was there last weekend. My contract with BASF ends at the end of June so I may have lots of fee time after that lmao.


I’m eating breakfast in Yorktown right now about to head to the field.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

If you’re interested pm me a number so I can try to get in touch before next outing.


----------

